# Looking for a plastisol Transfer print supplier in Canada.



## Witko1968 (Jul 12, 2015)

Good day I am looking into making a vinyl heat press and plastisol heat press shop in Canada preferable in Ontario for my start up to get pricing info and what can be done with it.


----------



## TrueNorthGear (Sep 27, 2005)

Check out this thread:
https://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t789745.html


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Edit, check the list in the stickied threads. Can't post link for some reason. 

https%3A%2F%2Fwww%2Et-shirtforums%2Ecom%2Fshowthread%2Ephp%3Ft%3D77081&share_tid=77081&share_fid=2913&share_type=t


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

wormil said:


> Edit, check the list in the stickied threads. Can't post link for some reason.
> 
> https%3A%2F%2Fwww%2Et-shirtforums%2Ecom%2Fshowthread%2Ephp%3Ft%3D77081&share_tid=77081&share_fid=2913&share_type=t



here is the link to your thread wormil


----------

